# Yasaka Mark V - Table Tennis Rubber



## Monti (Nov 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Could anybody inform me where i can purchase Table Tennis Yasaka Mark V (Soft) Rubber in Dubai.

Monti


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I doubt you'll ever find a Mark V at a retail store in dubai ... at least I havent seen it ... 

I have the same rubber on a Synergy ... very very nice combo ... I got it from americantabletennis.com .... they do ship for free ...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I take it back .. I got free shipment to my Shop and Ship mailbox...


----------

